# New dish need major help



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Just had my Fortec dish set up for me and I can not get any channels. When the guy was here we received a few channels, but what gets me lost is that when I select a satellite and start to scan 0 stations come up. How do you tell if you are aimed at the direction to get lets say G10 ot T6. I have a motor and I can move east or west but when am on these satellites? Very confused.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Not much of an installer if he took off before you got used to your new system! I charge $150 for a ku band motorized system installation to local and NEC code, I am state licensed (just back from 8hrs further education, my heads bursting) How much did he charge you? I would demand he return and show you how it works, maybe this is his first one, did he use a signal meter or did he just look at your TV?
Let me know your zip code so that I can work out all your coordinates for your true south satellite, let me know what kind of LNB you have on it ku/dbs/universal.
We will give the installer the benefit of the doubt, so hopefully its all set up correctly and you just need to get the hang of it, let me know if I can help!


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

It was the installers first one, but here in Phoenix I could not find a company to do it and he said he would try. I believe I got taken over the coals, but I spent $840.00 for parts and labor. He did use a signal meter, but the real frustrating thing is on my screen the level reading is in the 70's but I get very little quality reading so When I scan for stations I get 0 stations 99% of the time. My zip is 85308 and it is a Foretec Star Twin Universal LNB. He also left behind his SatBeeper. Any help would be appreciated. Why are there no companies like your down here?


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Also just an FYI on my set up. When I am in Antenna selection menu I am at,
Universial 1
9750/10600
22K is off
Diseqc is off
LNB is on
Position setting is at 1.2
I am sort of confused on the TP option. If i get any quality signal it is weak so if I scan the TP options (numbers) it can help a little.

Sorry for dumping, but 5 hours of trying to learn this has my temper not where it needs to be. Anything you can think of would be great.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

If it is a universal LNB (please check the side) he was wasting his time putting a sat beeper on it any way it would not "see through" a universal LNB Wow! Satbeeper! I guess everyone has to start somewhere, I will work out your true south satellite thats the first step, forget signal strength its all about quality thats all you are looking for, its going to take a while but I am sure you will get it up and running.

If you have some quality go to the dish and pull on each side slightly one at a time from behind and see if the quality rises any, you need to be looking at your TV I guess, but I will get on with working out your true south and motor elevation.standby! Basically you want to point your dish true south punch in a live transponder/channel and peak the signal in, but the motor elevation has to be right first, the mast had to be bang on plumb and level all round!


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Here is what I have come up with..

Lat./N. =34deg.
Long./W. =112deg.

True south satellite=Anik E2
elevation= 50.5deg.
Position= 112degW.
Magnetic Deviation= -12
Distance to satellite=37070km.
Azim.=178.4deg. 
so you will point at 166 deg. on a compass!
Your motor elevation (SG2100?) should be set at your Lat. 34deg.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for your help. I just went out and looked at the motor setting and it was at 40 so I will adjust to 34 as you recommend and see what happens. I guess that could throw it off as far as quality is concerned am I right?


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Right, best to motor round to your true south bird, set the motor then try to peak in the signal...........just on my way out to an install!


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

looking at your true south satellite its not going to work for you as its in an inclined orbit, you may be best changing the LNB to a regular DBS LNB and aim and peak your dish at Dishnetwork @ 110W its going to be tough as you have no true south satellite, your total elevation is 50.5deg, so set your motor to 34deg and the dish should make up the rest of the angle to 50 deg (thats just 16deg) its going to be tough, but you will get it eventually, if all else fails wait and call the retailer for some support, good luck! If the installer reurns ask him to aim the dish/motor to the above and you will be very close.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I was scanning after moving the dish around and picked up I believe what was 34 channels on Echostar like BET and Animal an so on that were all scrammbled. What would my next step be this is the only one that is coming up with quality. Still can not get T5 or G10R.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I have also picked up some stuff on Echo 7. Should I keep my dish put for now?


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Maybe you are on E* 110 try to peak it in the best you can and you will not be far away. What kind of LNB do you have it should say on the side or have a number, then we can compare the channels you are picking up to Lynging sat freq.
We also need to check that the LNB is set for the type of LNB you have.....

Standard ku= 10750
DBS=11250
Universal=09750
http://www.lyngsat.com/110west.html

Once you find your true south (or as near as you can) then if the receiver has a USALS function you should turn that on and when you change satellites the dish should know where the satellite is, you may then have to fine tune left and right, but for now its a balancing act you want to make sure the arc is even on each side, I am sure you have seen the motor set up help pages at sadoun.com they are a great help!


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

When you say PEAK IT what does that mean? I did get on G10R today, but for some reason I moved the dish and now can not find it again. I will try to get back on E7 as that seemed the easiest one to find. I will look at the LNB tomorrow and let you know. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Peak the dish means get the best possible signal by moving the dish slightly from behind, up down left and right, to achieve the best signal, you are getting there!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

New in Phoenix said:


> I was scanning after moving the dish around and picked up I believe what was 34 channels on Echostar like BET and Animal an so on that were all scrammbled. What would my next step be this is the only one that is coming up with quality. Still can not get T5 or G10R.


Just to jump in here, but when I scan any Dish Network satellite (110, 119, 121, etc) it picks up 13 bogus channels per Transponder, with names like BET, HBO, G4TTV, etc. There's nothing on them and you have to delete them 
Unfortunatelly, this is normal.

That's whay I only do a scan of these when its necessary. Otherwise I have to delete 300 bogus channels.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is the LNB info. Fortec Star LNB, Universial Twin LNB, FSKU2V. I also found G10R again and am sitting on it now. I am getting the PAX and FOX and WB stations. In my 1.2 settings I can set East and West by hitting OK and giving it a number. Should I lock this in now and will this then remember the next time I get off it and bring it back to this position. And once I have this locked in will it get me to the other sited such as T6 ot T5 so I can do the same. Once again thanks for your help.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Yep, that's G10
Yes, once you get it to tune in real good, hit OK and that will save it. I think once you save it, all you would have to do is hit East or West and hold it and it should go to that spot (my Pansat 1500 has USALS which automatically goes to the spot). You can do that with each satellite that you want ot get.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

So if its a universal LNBF then the L.O. should be set at 09750

No wonder the "installer" could not get anything with the beeper!

Glad to help! Thanks Tony.


----------



## Tek465m (Jul 14, 2004)

I've been wondering, How critical is the latitude/Elevation setting on the motor?

I had to put the bracket on my WS7630 dish upside down to mount it on the motor. Problem was with the bracket upside down I'm not able to get the elevation adjustment out of the dish alone. Currently, my dish is maxed out on elevation plus the motor is set at a latitude of 21, when it should be at 34. I'm still able to get sats AMC 3 to G10R. 

Just wondering if there is a fix for this, or since it's working just let it be? 
Some stations will come in with great quality and Str, but others on the same Sat with the same Str will barely come in with marginal quality (frequent pixelation, signal lost).


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

My motor is set at 45 deg, and I recently did an motorized system about 50miles north and the elevation was out by almost one degree! We were missing some of the arc I changed the elevation by half to one deg.(lower) and all the channels now are bang on, you will only notice this at the far ends of the arc as the middle is relatively level, but it starts to drop of sharply at each end.


----------

